# Lighting problems



## GAZOO (Apr 8, 2007)

Does any one have any idea about what kind of Lighting problems will be on the exam? what is best to do to be prepared for those kind of problems, any advice?

Thanks,


----------



## rcurras (Apr 8, 2007)

good point GAZOO...One of my friends that took the PE last year, told me that a “lighting design” problem was included on his test. He could not approach it because it was news for him. I have tried to find any bibliography for this topic, but found anything.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 8, 2007)

GAZOO said:


> Does any one have any idea about what kind of Lighting problems will be on the exam? what is best to do to be prepared for those kind of problems, any advice?
> Thanks,





rcurras said:


> good point GAZOO...One of my friends that took the PE last year, told me that a “lighting design” problem was included on his test. He could not approach it because it was news for him. I have tried to find any bibliography for this topic, but found anything.


All I can say without violating the NCEES agreement is: Find a Yarbough EE PE Reference Manual and study the lightning examples there. You will not find anything more complicated than that.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 8, 2007)

"without violating the NCEES agreement"

Luis: Why did you state the above mentioned?

Thanks...


----------



## GAZOO (Apr 8, 2007)

buying another book at this time while we are 11 days to exam day is not a very good option! I was hoping that some one will have materials can be posted or may be websites we can use..

thx


----------



## grover (Apr 8, 2007)

It seems there will always be one completely off-the-wall problem that very few EEs will know and practically none will have brought any references for. Some people have complained in the past of impossible lighting questions, but though I prepared for those, they threw a completely unrelated OSHA question instead.

Don't be too worried about lighting. If you do get asked one, you still have a 25% shot of getting it right, just like everyone else, right?

I call these "internet questions" because in real life, I'd be answering them with a google search. To be truely realistic, we need to have laptops with internet access in the exam!


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 8, 2007)

GAZOO said:


> buying another book at this time while we are 11 days to exam day is not a very good option! I was hoping that some one will have materials can be posted or may be websites we can use..thx


I know and I am sorry cannot help in this one. I had one lighting question on my test I was completely unprepared for. I did not do a single problem of this type. I did not see any of those on my first two tries. But there was one in my third.

I remember I had an old reference manual I borrowed from a co-worker, Yarbough's, and there was a section on lighting. It took me almost 5 minutes to solve a problem that, knowing the reference and where to look for, should not take more than 1 minute. There was an example in Yarbough's that had the same characteristics. Of course, it was asking for different things but it was only a matter of substitution.

I did not mean to be rude or something like that. Should I have the book with me I would post the example but I don't have it.

Answering rcurras question, you are not allowed to divulge info about any problem on the test. You are not supposed to talked about them...period. Thats the reason I wrote that.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 9, 2007)

Answering rcurras question, you are not allowed to divulge info about any problem on the test. You are not supposed to talked about them...period. Thats the reason I wrote that.


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 10, 2007)

All I did the last week was organize my references, and get my sundries together - straight edge, watch (I normally don't wear one), aspirin, ear plugs, change, extra batteries, and my cart (I used a soft sided cooler that had wheels and a handle - similar to luggage).

In regards to the lighting, if you have time, look around on the internet for info from GE or Phillips, commercial and/or industrial lighting. The guy next to me had an old GE manual that had all the equations that would be necessary for any lighting problem. Fortunately, I didn't have any lighting questions on the exam I took. Camara (EERM) may have a small section on lighting and if so, look to see if there are any references listed.

As Forrest would say "the PE exam is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you'll get"


----------

